# Wood Choices for Pipes



## BurlsorBust (Jul 28, 2013)

A very good friend is looking for me to make 2 pipes for him and I know I can do the carving/design element just fine, but am wondering as to what species would be a choice of wood to use. I really love cocobolo, but because of the reactions some people can have, I am guessing that smoking with it is a no no. Haha.

Anyone have any experience/advice in this department? I like working in exotics so something preferably along those lines. Thank you for the help.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd reach out to Lonestar - He's got some mad pipe making skills


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 28, 2013)

Briar of course is #1. You could use cherry or other fruit woods, but they wont hold up over time the way briar does.
My advice is to buy a predrilled "Kit". These blocks are drilled and have a stem inserted and all thats left is to shape the block and you'll have a great smoking pipe.
This is my friend Steve Norse http://stores.ebay.com/Vermont-Freehand/pre-drilled-briar-pipe-kits-/_i.html?_fsub=17&_sid=85410614&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
If you'd like to buy just the briar http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Grade-2-Algerian-Briar-Plateaux-Burl-Block-Tobacco-Pipe-Making-1-/151053540983?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232b7e1e77
But honestly, drilling a pipe and fitting a stem take specialized bits and a learning curve. The kits take out all of that and leave the fun part

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AustinTom (Jul 29, 2013)

Should we know what he wants to smoke? :-) It might make a difference in wood selection.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you for the advice and links. They were very helpful.


----------



## jaxrbetter (Jan 22, 2015)

You can also use olive wood.has a nice grain and finishes very well.It smokes great.Steve Norse also has those for sale and can predrill the holes for you for a small fee.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jan 25, 2015)

I read some use Beech


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

Briar burl, olive and bog oak but very difficult to obtain highest grade for pipe making.


----------

